

QMole Releases Java ECO System for iPhone and IPad - chriskohlhepp

The QMole project just released a Java eco system for Java development on iPhone &amp; iPad. This includes the Eclipse Java compiler, a JIT capable VM with generational garbage collection, Junit4 unit test framework, Apache ANT build tool plus X11 &amp; Swing capable Classpath implementation, the ANTLR grammar parser and Jasmin Java Assembler - the full Monty for iOS if you like Java. This comes on top of iOS releases of Clojure &amp; Scala. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;yGB39a http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;RSnkqf  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;hb44dk
======
opless
Won't this require the device to be jailbroken?

It's certainly against app store properties.

